# DON'T OPEN THREAD!



## *LukeMayn* (Dec 17, 2009)

Just testing something


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 17, 2009)

I OPEN THREAD MUAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Thomas09 (Dec 17, 2009)

OMG!! 

But seriously, what were you testing? I can haz ansaz nao!


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Dec 17, 2009)

I opened it.

I'm so rebel...


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Dec 17, 2009)

I was seeing how many people failed when approached with reverse psychology.

We'll see how much more the view rate goes up


----------



## Edward (Dec 17, 2009)

*LukeMayn* said:


> I was seeing how many people failed when approached with reverse psychology.
> 
> We'll see how much more the view rate goes up



I was seeing what you meant by "dont open thread" 
"Dont click this" woulve been much better


----------



## Ashmnafa (Dec 17, 2009)

But a big red button would work best.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 17, 2009)

I DON'T LIKE SEEING UNREAD THREADS ON THE HOMEPAGE!


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Dec 17, 2009)

Ashmnafa said:


> But a big red button would work best.



Like this maybe?


----------



## Daniel Wu (Dec 17, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> I DON'T LIKE SEEING UNREAD THREADS ON THE HOMEPAGE!


Me too. It was the only unbolded thread. >=( *rawr*


----------



## Ashmnafa (Dec 17, 2009)

AndyRoo789 said:


> Ashmnafa said:
> 
> 
> > But a big red button would work best.
> ...



Exactly.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 17, 2009)

Ashmnafa said:


> AndyRoo789 said:
> 
> 
> > Ashmnafa said:
> ...


And I got up to HAHAHAHAHAHAHA, at which stage I quit. I new you would be doing this, judging form the thread title. Someone made a Youtube video like, "Don't watch this" and thousands of people watched it.

Edit: I'm still going.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 17, 2009)

Grrrr... eventually that button loops. Yes, I went right to the end.

I have no life.


----------



## spdqbr (Dec 17, 2009)

Curse you!!!!!


Spoiler



Source, cause I'm not artistic enough to do it from scratch!


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 17, 2009)

spdqbr said:


> Curse you!!!!!



That was grand.


----------



## Dene (Dec 17, 2009)

Luke, unfortunately I would hardly call this reverse psychology. It is not subtle enough.


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 17, 2009)

I lost the game.
Thanks, Internet.


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 17, 2009)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> I lost the game.
> Thanks, Internet.



I won the game.
Thanks, xkcd.


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 17, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > I lost the game.
> ...



Y'know what?
Me too!

http://xkcd.com/391/


----------



## aronpm (Dec 17, 2009)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> ...



As soon as you are told you have won the game, you have heard and thought about the game and have subsequently lost it.


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 17, 2009)

This type of reverse psychology fails as a thread. Everyone know what it is and are more interested in having fun in it (TO BAD LOLZ I OPENED IT!) or reading what others have said in it.
In a way it did work because the thread was still opened, but everyone already knew what they were getting into.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 17, 2009)

I only opened it because I'm a mod, and it seemed like it might need me to do something. And I was about to yell at you for not using the sandbox, until I saw your "explanation."


----------



## minsarker (Dec 17, 2009)

Ya haha. I just click a the unread threads and this was one of them.

It was exciting.


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 17, 2009)

I couldn't maintain my curiosity, I had to open the thread.

This thread is pointless


----------



## thiJUMBA (Dec 17, 2009)

Zane_C said:


> This thread is pointless



+1

like this thread is fully lame ==" i hovered over it and realised it said "just testing something", i knew what it was testing i just wanted to see the comments...

boring thread


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 17, 2009)

I opened this because I.. am really really bored


----------



## mazei (Dec 17, 2009)

I didn't open it until I saw that it has a lot of replies.


----------



## Holger (Dec 17, 2009)

In order to see if the title have any influence on wether people open this thread or not, you should have made two threads called: "Open this thread" and "thread" or something similar. This seems rather pointless...


----------



## gyc6001 (Dec 17, 2009)

Opened it on the first look.


----------



## Bryan (Dec 17, 2009)

Dene said:


> Luke, unfortunately I would hardly call this reverse psychology. It is not subtle enough.



And shouldn't it be about something that you probably normally wouldn't do?

"Guys! Don't breathe. lol, you'd breathed. My reverse physchology skillz are so awesome. I'm the next Freud!"


----------



## Muesli (Dec 17, 2009)

But it was the only thread left on the homescreen. I needed to open it.


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 17, 2009)

Bryan said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Luke, unfortunately I would hardly call this reverse psychology. It is not subtle enough.
> ...



LOLOL

That's a pretty fitting comparison.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Dec 17, 2009)

thiJUMBA said:


> Zane_C said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is pointless
> ...



Funny, I don't remeber saying this thread had a point :fp
What if the point of this thread was to waste your time and annoy you? I guess I succeeded. But seriously, if this thread is so pointless, why did you read it and post in it?

Your post was more pointless than the thread and my reply is equally as pointless but it doesn't matter because our lives are full of pointless things.



Bryan said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Luke, unfortunately I would hardly call this reverse psychology. It is not subtle enough.
> ...



Haha, yea. A bit of a fail on my part but it did work a bit with some people 


Cool comic spdcbr! xD

and with that, I will leave you with this nice picture


----------

